# Flippinout Slimline Axiom in G10



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

For my 100th post here on the wonderful Slingshot Forum, I wanted to make it count.

This is a Video Review of the Slimline Axiom in G10 from Flippinout Slingshots.
Since falling in love with all things slingshot, I've come to be very fond of Nathan and his wonderful handmade slingshots.
He is an amazing craftsman and an equally pleasant man to do business with. I have an artist's appreciation for good work and this is it ladies and gents.
This is now my 3rd slingshot purchase from Nathan.
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:15705]

http://flippinoutsli...-g10-duplicate/

This slingshot is 3/8 inch thick and has the Arctic Blue dymalux palmswell.
It is actually slimmer than my wallet. Carrying this in the pocket is a dream! As comfortable to carry as it is to shoot.

Flippinout Slimline Axiom G10 Review


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

it looks great! i think i found the one i want to buy next!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have one with a 6mm carbon fiber core with a slim micarta swell. I gave Nathan a 6mm x 6 1/4in x 6 1/4 in. square of the carbon since it is hard to find 6mm, and insisted he keep all the fiber for himself. But noooo, he made me one except with 3 g fork tips as a gift. Of course I am not complaining.

Oh, I don't think he will make the 3G tips on the thin composites for legal reasons. Just the single use tips like Btoon has and I believe a slimline fork tip that will do both the OTT and TTF.

Whoops, I left a smudge on it.








I really love slim cattys for the same reasons you mention Btoon84. And I shoot a lot both ways OTT and TTF so it is a prize for me. Thin, beautiful and extremely strong.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful ss's, love yours RS


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

NO ONE makes em like Nathan! Works of ART! He is not a woodworker,he's more of a wood Magician! Props Bro!














Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the great review Btoon!

There are plans in the works for a release of this design in custom colored G10 available no where else- real eye poppers. This has quickly become my go to slingshot and I shoot it as well, if not better than its full bodied counterpart. Let me know if you want one, as they are generally sold out as quickly as I make them. Add your name to the list early if you want one, they are hot!!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome slingshot and great review, really looking foward to getting one of my own. Chris


----------



## shale0007 (Dec 27, 2011)

Currently at work so short on time







but here is my latest from Nathan. . . . AWESOME! as always. . . .Thanks Nathan


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shale that one is stunning! (Rayshot yours as well) I love the handle on that yellow one. It pops so nicely! The grain swirls so thick in the handle it makes it look really cool. Almost picked that one out of the lineup!! Had to go with blue though : ) ENJOY IT!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good batoon84. The vid the sling and the shooting. You need to jump in on http://www.slingshotleague.com/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonderful as usula!


----------

